# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Không gian đậm chất nghệ thuật tại Puku café - Puku cafe

## namtram

Puku cafe mang phong cách rất riêng, lịch sự, tinh tế, với cách bài trí khá độc đáo, mang đậm văn hóa Việt, là một nơi rất hấp dẫn khách du lịch khi đến với Thủ đô.


Hà Nội đã bước sang mùa thu và đây là lý do tôi trở lại Puku café vì những góc ngồi khá tinh tế và độc đáo. Puku nằm tại con phố Tống Duy Tân, một nơi khá nhộn nhạo vì nhiều cửa hàng ăn uống xung quanh nhưng ở Puku có rất nhiều điểm hấp dẫn nên rất nhiều luôn chọn nơi đây là điểm hẹn ăn trưa hoặc cafe vào những buổi chiều tối.

Puku café mang phong cách rất tiêng ở Hà Nội, vừa sang trọng, hiện đại vừa giống như một bức tranh nghệ thuật sắp đặt rất độc đáo. Tầng 1 được sắp đặt khá lạ với rất nhiều màu sắc nổi bật, những vật dụng trang trí lạ mắt như bàn ghế, tranh treo tường hay bóng điện… khá lạ, kích thích thị giác và hứng thú cho bạn khách khi ngồi tại đây.

Nhưng đến Puku café, tôi thích lên trên gác 2 để thả mình trong những bộ bàn ghế đa phong cách và nhâm nhi ly đồ uống của mình, vào những ngày mùa đông lạnh giá, đây là không gian rất được khách ưa thích, đặc biệt là khách nước ngoài. Nơi đây được thiết kế như một ngôi nhà sàn, với sàn được ốp gỗ, bàn ghế gỗ, đem đến cho khách đến đây cảm giác gần gũi, ấm cúng.














Thực đơn của Puku phong phú, tuy nhiên café ở đây không ngon, esspresso uống đắng ngắt, còn cappuchino thì chẳng ngậy và thơm nồng. Tuy nhiên, trong những ngày mưa gió, nếu bạn cần một chỗ ngồi ấm áp, thư giãn thì Puku cũng khá là lý tưởng.




Địa chỉ: Puku café, 16/18 Tống Duy Tân, Hà Nội

>> *Bản đồ cho địa điểm quán Puku Cafe*



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------

